# Ferret, Rabbits or guinea pigs?



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi this is just a continuation of my last thread. We are still deciding on a pet and are looking at these three in particular now. Could you tell me what they are like? We want a pet that is going to like being with us. Size of cage isn't a real issue and neither is the price really. I have to say my favourite is the ferret but I have read they smell- how bad is it? Many thanks for any suggestions you have


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

to be pedantic: it should be ferret*s* there very social animals so you'd be looking at a minimum of 2.

depends what you mean by smell, i dont find jills (females) have any smell other than the standard 'small furry animal' smell. its intact hobs (males) that can stink, but getting them neutered pretty much eliminates this. be warned though, they can musk if they get upset and that absolutely reeks, but is easily avoided by not letting them get upset in the first place.

in my experience, hobs tend to be soppier than jills, so they'l enjoy being with you more whilst jills prefer doing there own thing, but each ferret is an individual, iv had some soppy jills and some aloof (love that word) hobs.

you would need a big cage if your going to keep them inside, and you have to be able to let them out for a few hours every day. they sleep for around 20 hours a day so when there awake they want to be running around causing havoc, not stuck in a small cage.


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Sorry I meant ferrets 
Can you suggest any indoor cages? I could let them come out the cage with me for an hour in the morning, then about 3hrs+ when I get home from school. How much does neutering/spaying usually cost? Also, are there any more vaccinations they need? Sorry lots of questions :blush:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

Moony14 said:


> Sorry I meant ferrets
> Can you suggest any indoor cages? I could let them come out the cage with me for an hour in the morning, then about 3hrs+ when I get home from school. How much does neutering/spaying usually cost? Also, are there any more vaccinations they need? Sorry lots of questions :blush:


you'l be better asking someone who keeps them indoors about what cages are best, mine have been outside for years now so im not up to date with the ever changing cage market :lol2:

spaying/neutering cost can vary a lot depending on your vet. around here castrating a hob can range from £35 to £60, so your best off just ringing around your local vets. spaying jills tends to cost more initially but when you look at what you'l save on jill jabs (jills wont come out of season on their own and leaving them in season can lead to a life threatening condition called eastrogen -sp - induced anemia) it usually works out far cheaper over the life of the jill.

i dont vaccinate any of mine, some do vaccinate against canine distemper, but given that last time i checked the vaccine wasnt licensed for use in ferrets (this may have changed now) i dont use it.


----------



## Lewis1995 (Jun 17, 2010)

I keep all 3 and i have to be honest even though the ferrets are really not my thing, They would make far the best pet i think.
G.pigs just pretty much sit there although they do have a squeak and look forward to food lol
Rabbits some people will argue this but having kept them for over 30 years you cant get that interaction back from many of them.
Where as the ferrets i find are almost like having a much easier to keep dog they play they come to you they like being walked and taken out but are also happy to spend a lot of time caged if needed.
So if i was picking from the 3 i would most likely go with ferrets


----------



## xx-SAVANNAH-xx (Jan 9, 2010)

miss_ferret said:


> to be pedantic: It should be ferret*s* there very social animals so you'd be looking at a minimum of 2.
> 
> Depends what you mean by smell, i dont find jills (females) have any smell other than the standard 'small furry animal' smell. Its intact hobs (males) that can stink, but getting them neutered pretty much eliminates this. Be warned though, they can musk if they get upset and that absolutely reeks, but is easily avoided by not letting them get upset in the first place.
> 
> ...


r u for real, ferrets stink like p**s.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

xx-SAVANNAH-xx said:


> r u for real, ferrets stink like p**s.


yep i am, last time i checked i was anyway, its entirely possible im a figment of your twisted imagination.

anyway back to the subject at hand: not when kept clean and fed a decent diet they dont. hobs will stink in breeding season if there not neutered.


----------



## Lewis1995 (Jun 17, 2010)

I gotta agree on smell yep although some are worse than others i think?
We had 3 all been done and the smell is half what it was from the boys the female she didnt smell too much but it just kinda rubbed off onto her but cleaning up there mess i find its as bad as a cat for stink.
If you have a unneutered male my god they hum used to turn my guts when i went out to him lol


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

xx-SAVANNAH-xx said:


> r u for real, ferrets stink like p**s.


OK if you think that, how many have you kept, were they neutered/spayed? Please think before you type because what you say might offend some loving ferret owners. Anyway, I really like the sound of their little antics and personalities :2thumb:

Lewis, what cage do you keep yours in?
Miss_Ferret, what for you is a good diet? I intend on feeding a good ferret nugget along with meat 2-3times a week. Does this sound good? Also is meat better served raw or cooked? Many thanks.


----------



## Lewis1995 (Jun 17, 2010)

Mine are kept in a converted chicken coop mostly for the size so they have the indoor and outdoor but the outdoor has been covered so they pretty much just have the big open wire.
Think i might have a picture somewhere will have a look 
The 2 guys we have left wont eat no meat at all so the best i can get them to do is a egg once a week and dry food which is even a struggle thanks to the past owners feeding them for 4 years on go cat :bash:


----------



## Lewis1995 (Jun 17, 2010)

Here we go had to go dig them up off my forum lol
the one with cat on was when it was used for 1 of the giant bunnies but pretty much same just with extra on back now.


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

Firstly i dont think you can put rabbits/guinea pigs and ferrets in the same leauge there completly different in my opinion and thats like saying should i get a dog or a rabbit :lol2: but my advice would be get a couple of ferrets, a duo of neutered males would be your best bet, i have a male and female and as missferret says females can be a tad grumpy and like to do there own thing, not always the case there are exceptions to the rules, but my girl dosnt like being picked up but will go to sleep on your lap and likes a stroke, the male tho is soppy as hell and loves attention, actually follows me everywere and is seriously hyper and a naughty lil thing, as in loves digging, and emptying the recycling box of plastic bottles :lol2: also are very curious and want to get in every cuboard in the house and behind every thing, i would say there like having a puppy that never grow up, as for the smell my male is uneutered and is rather pongy at the moment due to the female being in season and will musk/spray on my girlfriend sometimes (dont actually know why he singles out my GF to musk on maybe because he senses shes's female:hmm:but there both due to get spayed and neutered soon so that should stop, just beware if you do get a ferret, there like having a child and dont do well being left in the cage for periods of time and need to come out everyday, i keep mine outside, there cage gets open all day and they have run of the yard, this did cost me a bit of money and time to ferret proof but they love it and cant escape so happy days, good luck with whatever you get: victory:,


----------



## Lewis1995 (Jun 17, 2010)

I have a cracking couple who took one of my rescue lads on and he keeps him along with 3 others ( all done) in his flat and to be honest unless they use the litter tray his dont smell much at all.
But yeah i agree they do like to be active and take more time than a pig or a bun


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for the pics and yeah I only threw pigs n buns in the title to please my sister :devil: Hopefully we can get two boys and neuter them. I have big plans for my unused conservatory :whistling2: it will be ferret haven. Would they prefer being put into a run during the day in the summer? It can get a tad hot in there. I have seen you can walk them. Is this practical? I can't imagine them being obedient on the lead so walking them outside the garden can't be safe, can it?

Also I'm still a little stuck on what sort of diet they should have. I would prefer using dry food as a staple and meat as an extra, but do I cook it?


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

Moony14 said:


> Thanks for the pics and yeah I only threw pigs n buns in the title to please my sister :devil: Hopefully we can get two boys and neuter them. I have big plans for my unused conservatory :whistling2: it will be ferret haven. Would they prefer being put into a run during the day in the summer? It can get a tad hot in there. I have seen you can walk them. Is this practical? I can't imagine them being obedient on the lead so walking them outside the garden can't be safe, can it?
> 
> Also I'm still a little stuck on what sort of diet they should have. I would prefer using dry food as a staple and meat as an extra, but do I cook it?


keeping them in a conservatory is a bad idea, ferrets dont like being to hot, and even a medium heated house will make them uncomfortable and conservatorys get very very hot in the summer, with diet keep them away from dog and cat food i feed mine a high quality ferret food, supplimented with chicks, rats, mice, and whatever other meat i can get hold of, they are classed as hypo carnivours so only a meat based diet should be offered, ferrets have a sweet tooth and will try and steal sweets, chocolates, fruit, fruit drinks, milk and tea/coffee, beer, wine basically everything thats bad for them :lol2: just keep them away from stuff like this, :2thumb:


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

azza23 said:


> keeping them in a conservatory is a bad idea, ferrets dont like being to hot, and even a medium heated house will make them uncomfortable and conservatorys get very very hot in the summer, with diet keep them away from dog and cat food i feed mine a high quality ferret food, supplimented with chicks, rats, mice, and whatever other meat i can get hold of, they are classed as hypo carnivours so only a meat based diet should be offered, ferrets have a sweet tooth and will try and steal sweets, chocolates, fruit, fruit drinks, milk and tea/coffee, beer, wine basically everything thats bad for them :lol2: just keep them away from stuff like this, :2thumb:


Oh ok, I have no idea where I'm gunna keep them :bash: I wanted an indoor pet 
any pet that can live in a conservatory? Doubt it


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

Moony14 said:


> Oh ok, I have no idea where I'm gunna keep them :bash: I wanted an indoor pet
> any pet that can live in a conservatory? Doubt it


there best outside, but will be fine in the conservatory in the winter, just not the summer: victory:


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

azza23 said:


> there best outside, but will be fine in the conservatory in the winter, just not the summer: victory:


I really wanted an indoor pet, I feel you can really only get the full benefit of a pet if they are inside with you.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

i can only echo what others have said about the conservatory, it would be ok in winter but with the temps they can reach in the summer im not sure of any mammal that could live in one year in year out, someone may do though so dont give up on that front.

i feed raw meat and biscuits to my lot (its very important to check protein levels when looking for hard food for ferrets, more expensive dosent always mean more protein content, and the higher the protein content the better). at the moment im feeding more raw meat than dry food.

pretty much all my non-reptile based pets live outside (bar the cats). i dont find it affects my relationship with them, if anything my ferrets are happier as there not dependant on me for letting them out for a run and they can trash their shed as much as they like. plus the only christmas i had them in the house was... memorable to say the least...


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Moony14 said:


> I really wanted an indoor pet, I feel you can really only get the full benefit of a pet if they are inside with you.


If you decide to go for a few ferrets and you wish to keep them indoors, I'd say you'd be comfortable with a pair of Jills. Smaller than the Hobs typically, and don't produce quite as much odour, if left un-spayed. Off course you would do best to have Jills spayed unless you have access to a vasectomized Hob. Females can get into a lot of trouble if left in 'season' (eostrus) too long.

The advantage of an indoor ferret set-up is it'll likely be made of high grade plastic. You can wish and disinfect plastic plastic A LOT easier than wood. Having a ferret is a little like having a toddler. They sleep a lot but when they're active they'll be playing/exploring/getting into stuff they probably shouldn't - CONSTANTLY.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

miss_ferret said:


> memorable to say the least...


I had one Hob who wasn't very tolerant of company. In his twilight years he lived in the utility room that had access to the kitchen. The day he destroyed the washer/dryer was the day he got a heated shed.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

Robbie said:


> I had one Hob who wasn't very tolerant of company. In his twilight years he lived in the utility room that had access to the kitchen. The day he destroyed the washer/dryer was the day he got a heated shed.


the company was only a small part of it (had a little jill that used to sleep in the inside of the sofa, company arrived unexpectedly, forgot she was in there, half an hour in she woke up and a little head appeared next to company who wernt best pleased :whistling2, it was more the effect a tree, presents and other decorations had on them that was slightly alarming :lol2: i had no idea 3 ferrets could bring down a tree, rip open 5 presents and spread the contents of a bin all over the floor in under 10 minutes :lol2:


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Robbie said:


> If you decide to go for a few ferrets and you wish to keep them indoors, I'd say you'd be comfortable with a pair of Jills. Smaller than the Hobs typically, and don't produce quite as much odour, if left un-spayed. Off course you would do best to have Jills spayed unless you have access to a vasectomized Hob. Females can get into a lot of trouble if left in 'season' (eostrus) too long.
> 
> The advantage of an indoor ferret set-up is it'll likely be made of high grade plastic. You can wish and disinfect plastic plastic A LOT easier than wood. Having a ferret is a little like having a toddler. They sleep a lot but when they're active they'll be playing/exploring/getting into stuff they probably shouldn't - CONSTANTLY.


Ok thank you, I am going to try and meet some soon to give me an idea of what they are like. How do male+female pairs do (neutered and spayed)?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

awesome though they are, you really need to meet and handle some so you can appreciate the stinkyness of them.
i`d google around and find your local rescue and go have a look there...you can handle them and see what you think.

theres oodles in rescue and you should be able to find a pre-neutered pair that you like pretty easily?


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Could you guys help me? I am in mid-devon, plonked right in between Taunton and Exeter. Do you know of any rescues near there?

EDIT: I just found this. Anyone had ferrets from here before? They look quite good but I don't think they have updated their website in a while :\


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Anyone? Sorry if I'm a bit impatient :blush:


----------



## jfresh (Apr 4, 2012)

Ferrets skin oils stink. My sister has a single ferret downstairs, we can smell it upstairs, a good way to fix this is have a fan pulling air out of a window, with the cage near that fan, so it sucks the stink outa your crib... they stankyy


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

jfresh said:


> Ferrets skin oils stink. My sister has a single ferret downstairs, we can smell it upstairs, a good way to fix this is have a fan pulling air out of a window, with the cage near that fan, so it sucks the stink outa your crib... they stankyy


Is it spayed?


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

They really don't stick all that much, as said un-neutered hobs will definitely stink out a house but if they're neutered there is very little odour on the actual animals. Most of the smell comes from cages but if you clean them out regular and have good ventilation + you getting used to the smell it will end up not effecting you very much at all. To be honest even if they did smell a little iffy they definitely are worth it. Best pets I've ever kept.
I think a lot of people (including my mum) make up the smell in their head because they know they're infamous for it so when they see them automatically think of bad smells...
Like someone else said, go visit a rescue and see.
Best thing to do is join the FerretsForum.co.uk - If you want to talk ferrets, this is the place! and ask them there if there is any local rescues : victory:


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

Chris18 said:


> They really don't stick all that much, as said un-neutered hobs will definitely stink out a house but if they're neutered there is very little odour on the actual animals. Most of the smell comes from cages but if you clean them out regular and have good ventilation + you getting used to the smell it will end up not effecting you very much at all. To be honest even if they did smell a little iffy they definitely are worth it. Best pets I've ever kept.
> *I think a lot of people (including my mum) make up the smell in their head because they know they're infamous for it so when they see them automatically think of bad smells...*
> Like someone else said, go visit a rescue and see.
> Best thing to do is join the FerretsForum.co.uk - If you want to talk ferrets, this is the place! and ask them there if there is any local rescues : victory:


:lol2: cant beleive you said that because my girlfriend is the same and says she can smell them when there in the garden and were in the lounge watching tv, :lol2::lol2: i just think its phycological and because people always asociate ferrets with bad smells its imprinted in there heads, but to be honest although my male does reek at the moment because the girls in season 95% of the time they just smell like typical furry animals, the female dosnt smell at all:2thumb:


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Exactly, it's totally psychological.
Also why aren't rats on this list? I'd love a pair or group of rats as well as my ferrets.


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

Chris18 said:


> Exactly, it's totally psychological.
> Also why aren't rats on this list? I'd love a pair or group of rats as well as my ferrets.


rats are brilliant, and i'd say the most inteligent rodent about, just the word "Rats" puts people off, my bird always calls the ferrets "The rats" as you can tell she's not a fan :lol2: And back on the ferret subject, i would say there as inteligent than a dog, but are stubbon and mischeifus there for making some people think there a bit dim, but if you give them a problem to solve they will figure it out quicker and more efficiently than most dogs : victory:


----------



## Lj1990 (Feb 5, 2012)

get a rabbit : victory:


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

Lj1990 said:


> get a rabbit : victory:


and feed it to the ferret :lol2:


----------



## Lj1990 (Feb 5, 2012)

azza23 said:


> and feed it to the ferret :lol2:


 :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I live in Torbay and have 2 unspayed females. If you wish to come have a play and a whiff. :lol2: I am sure if you wished to come my jills breeder wouldnt mind you seeing his bunch in Torquay.

There is also a rescue in Kingsteignton which will be far closer than Cambourne. In fact with the roads down to there compared to the road to Bristol you would be far far better and faster to head to Bristol rescue/s


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the help, I will speak to my mum later about visiting Kare 

As for the rats, while I loooove them I don't like their lifespans  My sister hates them too and I can't get a pet that she doesn't like :devil::censor:.
I made an account on the forum you suggested and will start posting soon 

Also, why would you suggest rabbits? From what I have read they don't really like interaction, anyway you are too late! Ferrets have stolen my heart :flrt:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

rabbits dont smell......all rabbits are different, i have some that love attention and will annoy you till you take notice of them and tickle their faces.

they`re like budgies, if you get one it`ll interact with you, you get two they bond to each other.

and even neutered ferts stink.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I love my rabbits, and hope to never be without them.

But equally I love my ferrets and hope to never to lose them. I will be getting another pair this year, but then I will likely not keep ferrets forever in the way I currently believe I will always have dogs or rabbits.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

You could easily keep a neutered Hob and a spayed Jill together. Having a little group (A business is the collective noun for a group of Ferrets) would be idea. They are social and sleep together pretty much all the time. With perhaps the exception of 2, very large Hobs that I had over 12 years of keeping Ferrets, all others would sleep together in their bed boxes.

Ferrets also take pleasure in exploring. you can easily keep a group happy by giving them tubing; plastic, wood or otherwise.

The majority of my lot stayed out of doors so it was easy for me to add boxes and levels to their house. I had a set of sheds and kennels connected that let me house various Ferrets, spayed, un-spayed and otherwise.

Not to throw the idea at you too soon but breeding Ferrets was probably the most fun I've had in terms of keeping pets. Kits are adorable and once their eyes are open and they get to know you, the fun begins!!


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Robbie said:


> You could easily keep a neutered Hob and a spayed Jill together. Having a little group (A business is the collective noun for a group of Ferrets) would be idea. They are social and sleep together pretty much all the time. With perhaps the exception of 2, very large Hobs that I had over 12 years of keeping Ferrets, all others would sleep together in their bed boxes.
> 
> Ferrets also take pleasure in exploring. you can easily keep a group happy by giving them tubing; plastic, wood or otherwise.
> 
> ...


Haha I can imagine breeding being fun but can't see mum agreeing! :lol2:
How many could live comfortably in here. Also this one even though it's smaller. If not ferrets, how many could fit in that one happily? Many thanks.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

No one should be breeding ferrets, there are stupid amounts in rescue, truly epically stupid amounts.

Anyone considering making more needs a slap upside their head.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Moony14 said:


> Haha I can imagine breeding being fun but can't see mum agreeing! :lol2:
> How many could live comfortably in here. Also this one even though it's smaller. If not ferrets, how many could fit in that one happily? Many thanks.


I would keep a max of 3 in the first one, but 2 would be more comfy. none in the second one, the levels are pretty small so waste a load of space. I had something similar for my first cage and it was a pain in the bum to even put hammoks in them to increase the surface area.



Kare said:


> No one should be breeding ferrets, there are stupid amounts in rescue, truly epically stupid amounts.
> 
> Anyone considering making more needs a slap upside their head.


Eh, i'm not particularly fond of this kind of statement. People can breed whatever they like as long as they are willing to keep the animals for themselves. Funnily enough ferrets would go extinct if noone bred them.
A good attitude to have IMO is only responsible breeders should be breeding, there are far too many tools out breeding without homes for them or without welfare/the future in consideration.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Ferrets are brilliant  i would definately say though if you have never smelled them before make sure you do before you get them as some people find it horrible. I don't mind the smell but would not claim they don't have a smaell at all ( i think some owners just get so used to it they can't smell them anymore,eg like some dogs), they smell like honey or metacam (a medicine which smells honey like) to me. They're hillarious little creatures!


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> Eh, i'm not particularly fond of this kind of statement. People can breed whatever they like as long as they are willing to keep the animals for themselves. Funnily enough ferrets would go extinct if noone bred them.
> A good attitude to have IMO is only responsible breeders should be breeding, there are far too many tools out breeding without homes for them or without welfare/the future in consideration.


You do not have to be fond of it. I am not fond of people who did no prior research and yet think they know best, like despite 100s of people with decades of experience saying that ferrets should not be kept singly they go ahead and do what they wish for their own benefit rather than the animals.

The problem with saying "only responsible breeders" is every muppet and their Mother thinks they are the responsible ones and think the the irresponsible ones are all the rest.


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Oops! I meant to say *if not ferrets, how many *RATS *can be housed in the second?


----------



## jfresh (Apr 4, 2012)

> > Eh, i'm not particularly fond of this kind of statement. People can breed whatever they like as long as they are willing to keep the animals for themselves. Funnily enough ferrets would go extinct if noone bred them.<br />
> > A good attitude to have IMO is only responsible breeders should be breeding, there are far too many tools out breeding without homes for them or without welfare/the future in consideration.
> 
> 
> ...


Are you suggesting the govenment come in and tell us who can and cant breed, or that they should ban breeding all together? Otherwise people can and should be allowed to breed. If we just said, no more breeding, what would become of say, ball python morphs. These snakes take many generations to breed out specific genes, and until you get to the end, the rest arent as valued. Its just the downside to selective breeding and human intervention, all we can do is encourage responsible breeding and proper research before taking on any animal, but that should be a given, breeder or not....


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

jfresh said:


> Are you suggesting the govenment come in and tell us who can and cant breed, or that they should ban breeding all together? Otherwise people can and should be allowed to breed. If we just said, no more breeding, what would become of say, ball python morphs. These snakes take many generations to breed out specific genes, and until you get to the end, the rest arent as valued. Its just the downside to selective breeding and human intervention, all we can do is encourage responsible breeding and proper research before taking on any animal, but that should be a given, breeder or not....


I..I.. I just want to learn about ferrets *sniffles* :eek4:

No more disputing please!


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Can you not keep them outside? You can give them loads more room then and you get more space for the same amount of money for a 'suitable' inside cage.
Honestly it makes them no more worse pets than if they're kept inside.
Also you don't have the smells of animals building up inside.
I don't think it makes them any less of a pet if you ask me, as soon as you're home you can get them out for exercise in a room/around the house and then they just go back for the boring stuff like sleeping.
Mine are literally only outside when I'm not in or i'm doing something that isn't suitable for ferrets to be bothering me, rest of the time they're bouncing around my room/upstairs or curled up sleeping somewhere.
the only disadvantage I can see from them being outside is cleaning out in all weathers is a bit of a bother.
Whatever you decide, meet some ferrets for play time first, they're really not for everyone as their play is a bit weird as they use their teeth a lot (doesn't hurt if you train them right but you may find it uncomfy). Try and rescue or support an ethical breeder if you have to buy kits. Always visit the place first and meet ferret.
Do plenty of research (i heard ferrets for dummies is very good but be wary of as it's american so some of the tips are invalid) ask questions on the forum, they're a lovely bunch on there who are more than willing to answer the most stupid and 'pointless' questions.


----------



## jfresh (Apr 4, 2012)

Right, sorry, ferrets.
There fun, wiggly, kinda stinky (maybe) but overall they are a fun pet. If you do get a rehome ferret, remember you may need to get a vet checkup in case they didnt take as good a care as they tell you. But, yes, ferrets. Do it :thumbup:


And the book is wrong, because It's american? Thats a rude statement if you ask me, and doesn't seem to have much back thought to it.
Also you cant keep them outside. The temp. Changes can kill them, and if its storming and they get wet and dont dry properly they can die.........


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

jfresh said:


> Are you suggesting the govenment come in and tell us who can and cant breed, or that they should ban breeding all together? Otherwise people can and should be allowed to breed. If we just said, no more breeding, what would become of say, ball python morphs. These snakes take many generations to breed out specific genes, and until you get to the end, the rest arent as valued. Its just the downside to selective breeding and human intervention, all we can do is encourage responsible breeding and proper research before taking on any animal, but that should be a given, breeder or not....


Did you get lost and end up in the wrong section? What did not breeding ferrets have to do with the Government or Ball pythons?


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

jfresh said:


> And the book is wrong, because It's american? Thats a rude statement if you ask me, and doesn't seem to have much back thought to it.
> Also you cant keep them outside. The temp. Changes can kill them, and if its storming and they get wet and dont dry properly they can die.........


some things are done differently in america. ferrets are neutered far earlier for a start, they have different laws relating to their keep (illegal in some states), vaccinations are different and in some places they still do routine descenting. theres probably many more differences but im not listing the rest.

and sorry but where the heck did you get that last bit from? if you keep them inside in a warm central heated house then decide to move them outside when its 5 below then yes your in trouble. keeping ferrets inside is a very recent development, generations of my family alone have kept them outside, i keep them outside, many people on here do. not putting them outside when there wet and its cold is common sense. not letting them get wet while their outside is easy.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

jfresh said:


> Right, sorry, ferrets.
> There fun, wiggly, kinda stinky (maybe) but overall they are a fun pet. If you do get a rehome ferret, remember you may need to get a vet checkup in case they didnt take as good a care as they tell you. But, yes, ferrets. Do it :thumbup:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks miss ferret, couldn't of said it much better.
I didn't say the book is wrong, just some points are invalid as they don't apply here.
Are you from the USA? That is the only place i've heard of where they're kept outside more than in.
They do much better in the cold than they do with heat (they grown winter coats)


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Kare said:


> No one should be breeding ferrets, there are stupid amounts in rescue, truly epically stupid amounts.
> 
> Anyone considering making more needs a slap upside their head.


Who qualifies to breed them? That's a rather grand or by contrast general, statement to make.


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the help everyone I really appreciate it  I'm starting to think I would be better of with some rats instead. However hopefully we can still go and have a look at some ferrets at the rescue Kare suggested  and about keeping them outside, I wouldn't want them in a hutch but I would consider making a shed for them with a run leading outside, would that be good?


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Robbie said:


> Who qualifies to breed them? That's a rather grand or by contrast general, statement to make.


No one qualifies, that is my point.

If not one single new ferret was born in 2012 there would still be more in rescue for people to take on instead, than there would be homes willing/suitable wanting ferrets.

....and as the apocalypse is happening before 2013 thats us set for ferrets for the rest of existence : victory::whistling2: 

:lol2:

Seriously of course some will be breeding this year, but to come on and plant the idea of breeding them to a 15 year old *before* the kid has even so much as touched a ferret is the act of a complete numbnut IMO. Luckily he seems like a slightly more intelligent 15 year old than the numbnut in question

Edit...opps just re-read you ARE the numbnut in question! You wouldn't come on and suggest breeding a dog BEFORE someone even got their first dog would you? Or at least you wouldn't here without a dozen people pointing out you are an irresponsible muppet, well same applies with ferrets.


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Kare said:


> No one qualifies, that is my point.
> 
> If not one single new ferret was born in 2012 there would still be more in rescue for people to take on instead, than there would be homes willing/suitable wanting ferrets.
> 
> ...


Actually I will be breeding from 6 pairs that I have been promised and generously donating all of the litters to my local rescue :crazy:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Kare said:


> No one qualifies, that is my point.
> 
> If not one single new ferret was born in 2012 there would still be more in rescue for people to take on instead, than there would be homes willing/suitable wanting ferrets.
> 
> ...


Yes, my relaying past experiences onto someone is a devilish plot to have everyone breeding Ferrets and filling up rescue centres :gasp: I'm the Mustelid Joseph Goebbel. Have a word.

Please point me out the part where I said 'GO BREED FERRETS NOW'.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Moony14 said:


> Thanks for all the help everyone I really appreciate it  I'm starting to think I would be better of with some rats instead. However hopefully we can still go and have a look at some ferrets at the rescue Kare suggested  and about keeping them outside, I wouldn't want them in a hutch but I would consider making a shed for them with a run leading outside, would that be good?


Yes, shed conversions are more than ideal. You should see some on the ferret forum they're insane!
Most commercial hutches are pretty small and unsuitable for most rabbits let alone ferrets. so unless you build your own I wouldn't advise a hutch :lol2:
I use a chicken coop at the minute but I am going to try and save for a shed to give them more space and i'll just be able to go in there to play instead of brining them inside and having mum complain about the smell :lol2:
If you went for a shed I'd advise customizing it so you have a door just inside the main door (like an aviary kind of thing) as they will probably bolt if you only have the main door as you won't be able to see if they're camping on the other side ready to make a break for it.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

shed setups are great for them. iv got no pictures of mine, but its a 5x7ft shed with an outdoor run attached to the side and iv adapted the inside to give them multiple levels, tubes to run around in and so on. the point chris18 made about the door is a good thing to remember, i got around it by putting a gate behind the door frame thats high enough so they cant jump over (you'd be amazed how high they can jump) but low enough that i can step over it to get in.

if you shop around it can work out pretty cheap to set them up outside, it cost me about £200 and £150 of that was the shed. 

i really like the chicken coop set ups iv seen, i know a lot that keep them like that and they seem to work really well, just make sure you put one on a solid surface otherwise you've about 5 minutes before they figure out how to dig out :lol2:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

miss_ferret said:


> shed setups are great for them. iv got no pictures of mine, but its a 5x7ft shed with an outdoor run attached to the side and iv adapted the inside to give them multiple levels, tubes to run around in and so on. the point chris18 made about the door is a good thing to remember, i got around it by putting a gate behind the door frame thats high enough so they cant jump over (you'd be amazed how high they can jump) but low enough that i can step over it to get in.
> 
> if you shop around it can work out pretty cheap to set them up outside, it cost me about £200 and £150 of that was the shed.
> 
> i really like the chicken coop set ups iv seen, i know a lot that keep them like that and they seem to work really well, just make sure you put one on a solid surface otherwise you've about 5 minutes before they figure out how to dig out :lol2:


These are probably the better kinds of set-ups. Shed with an extension to get some play outside. Something to consider; if you are planning on adapting a shed with an outside 'coop' area do remember if your garden has a lawn that Ferrets can dig and if they realise that there's no solid base or cage under the ground preventing them from re-enacting the Great Escape - they probably will. A base of slab flooring under the lawn/tuft is a good way to go.


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Just an update, my mum has fallen in love with rats and has decided we should get those instead! Considering the size of housing and other factors she said a ferret porbably wouldn't suit us. Which is fair enough, I will have to save ferrets for the future- after college :whistling2:


----------



## jfresh (Apr 4, 2012)

Kare said:


> Did you get lost and end up in the wrong section? What did not breeding ferrets have to do with the Government or Ball pythons?


I just feel when people make statements such as 
"Noone should be allowed to breed *insert generic animal here* because there are too many" can easily open the doors for laws that ban the breeding of said animals. From there its just a few more steps to banning the ownership of said animals.
People breed out bp's for morphs, but it takes alot of generations. Of breeding, and even though there are way to many bp's, people still breed them for superior genetics. The same can be said about ferrets, geckos ect.
Breeding animals leads the way for new versions of them to be available, some with health issues breed out of them to make them a hardier species.
Sorry if my first statement was alittle off, been drinkn that night.


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

It always happens on my threads! :2wallbang:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

Moony14 said:


> It always happens on my threads! :2wallbang:


:welcomerfuk:


----------

